# Havanese breeders in Washington State, or Oregon?



## Havawoof (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi, my family and I are wanting to get a Havanese soon, and I'm wondering if anyone has any breeders who do health and OFA tests on their dogs that they would suggest. We live in Washington State, but do not mind traveling to Oregon if there is a great breeder there too. We are planning to take our Havanese hiking when old enough, and also do advanced obedience and trick training.

Thank you!!😁


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Havawoof said:


> Hi, my family and I are wanting to get a Havanese soon, and I'm wondering if anyone has any breeders who do health and OFA tests on their dogs that they would suggest. We live in Washington State, but do not mind traveling to Oregon if there is a great breeder there too. We are planning to take our Havanese hiking when old enough, and also do advanced obedience and trick training.
> 
> Thank you!!😁


Send a PM to @Jackie from Concrete WA to see if she has any recommendations. I know a breeder in WA that you should avoid. Send me a PM if you want to know.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow came from Rolling Heather Havanese. I re-adopted her from her original owner so I really didn't do any research on that breeder. In my search, I went through the list of breeders listed on the Cascade Havanese Club. I also spoke with a breeder in Vancouver B.C. called Mylad Havanese. I didn't visit but they were really helpful and willing to answer any questions and I would most likely contact them again if I ever went through the search for a dog again. I'm afraid I'm really not that knowledgeable about specific breeders.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I also spoke with a breeder in Vancouver B.C. called Mylad Havanese. I didn't visit but they were really helpful and willing to answer any questions and I would most likely contact them again if I ever went through the search for a dog again.


Although I know nothing about Mylad Havanese, I keep hearing their name come up frequently with nothing but good things to say about her. Certainly worth checking out.


----------



## nwhavmom (Feb 2, 2019)

Havawoof said:


> Hi, my family and I are wanting to get a Havanese soon, and I'm wondering if anyone has any breeders who do health and OFA tests on their dogs that they would suggest. We live in Washington State, but do not mind traveling to Oregon if there is a great breeder there too. We are planning to take our Havanese hiking when old enough, and also do advanced obedience and trick training.
> 
> Thank you!!😁


Burns Gardens in Port Ludlow.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

nwhavmom said:


> Burns Gardens in Port Ludlow.


Don’t know them at all personally, but I see enough that I like on their web site that I would certainly feel comfortable contacting them and having a conversation!


----------



## nwhavmom (Feb 2, 2019)

I have known Bill for nearly 15 years. He is a wealth of information, kindness, and expertise (for life). I have been to his home and his pups are his family. The only problem is that his waitlist is usually 2-3 years out and you must meet his criteria to prove you are a good match


----------



## Havawoof (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you, @nwhavmom! Sorry it's been a while since I was on here. I have been busy getting ready for school. We have decided to wait a little bit on getting a dog because my Mom just got a new job, and she wants to wait to get a dog until she can work from home.


----------

